# First Real Outing---Success!!!



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I guess I'll kick the Fly Fishing section off with a post that I put on the old forum about the time we switched over...

I'm prety new to fly fishing, and nave never been any place to REALLY let loose and try it out. Most of my fishin holes are pretty swampy and have little room for a beginner flyfisher. I have been affectionaly calling it my "worlds most expensive cane pole"! Well this morning I got a wild hair and drove up to the Sipsey Fork in north AL to try some trout fishing. I had some wading boots but they were NOWHERE near tall enough! WOW that water is COLD!!! I ended up taking them off and just wading in sandals. It was really clear, you could see trout all over! And they were very skittish! The water in the second pic is about 4ft deep! Anyway. I caught 5 and kept three to eat for dinner. I ended up getting caught up in the game when I got home and never cooked them. Maybe tomorrow night... Might I add, they fight REALLY hard. Like a saltwater fiish and do many acrobatic jumps. It was really a thrill!


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice post awsome pics :clap. I have been thinking of getting a fly rod but have not dropped the hammer yet.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Very nice! Did you know a spot to go to or just randomly choosea spot on the river that looked good?


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

It is the only river in AL that has trout. They stock them several times a year. I went to the general area where the dam is and just walked down to a spot on the river. As soon as I walked up to the water I saw one. I dropped my gear and hurridly tied on a fly. But he was gone. It didn't take long though. I caught the first one on my 8th or 10th cast. At that point I was content.I just enjoyed the rest of the day. I caught 2 more after about an hour. And two more right as I was leaving. I am unoffiacilly going for a Alabama freshwater total slam. 1 of each practical species available in Alabama waters. I only have about 10 left. I'm not going to try to get into any of the sturgeons or paddlefish. You can go a lifetime and never see one of those. The ones that are left are kinda rare and it is just a matter of finding where people have caught them. Then, next I am going to go for the Florida exotic slam. All of the non-natives... Peacock bass, Chiclids, etc. Hmm, a 5lb Peacock on a 5wt aught to be pretty fun!


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Great pics!


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

surf you have PM


----------



## Dingo (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm very glad to hear some good reports from the Sipsey. My name is Steve, and I am a guide in North Alabama, where we guide for Smallmouth, Trout, Striper, Crappie etc. I am a certified casting instructor with the Federation of Flyfishers, and puttogether many casting clinics, and do private lessons as well. There is some killer water to be had right at my back door, and would love to show you'all some good spots if you ever make it my way. if you are intrested in lesson, or just want to come fish someday, please feel free to visit my website www.blacklaboutfitters.com. Thanks SC!


----------



## tld15uga (Dec 9, 2007)

Those are beautiful. I used to catch 'em on the Chattahoochee in north Ga. back in college. You're right about the fight. Those little guys can pull!


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Great trip. Looks like fun. How far is that from Montgomery? My wifes faimly lives there.


----------



## AR-Flycaster (Feb 17, 2008)

Good jod sounds like you had a good day


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice pics.The Sipsey is beautiful,ever fished the Cahaba for redeyes?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

wow that is awesome scenery


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Corpsman (2/17/2008)*Great trip. Looks like fun. How far is that from Montgomery? My wifes faimly lives there.


It is about 2 hours north of Montgomery. About 15 miles from exit 299 on I-65

I have never fished the Cahaba, buy I have caught redeyes a loooong time ago. I dont recall the name of the creek/river, but it was neer Ashville, AL.

I took a fellow PFF'er up there about 2 weeks ago and he caught 10. I'll never take HIM again! I caught NONE! hahaha



If you liked this scenery, you REALLY need to check out the Coosa or Tallapoosa. No trout, but they really look like they should.


----------

